# When to mill green logs?



## eldaneo (Jul 4, 2012)

I cut down a few trees last weekend and cut into one on my bandsaw. It left a lot if sap and sawdust on my blade and wheels. Is there a recommended time frame on when to mill logs to help avoid this?


----------



## Tom the Sawyer (Sep 4, 2012)

eldaneo,

Letting them 'season' won't help. They should be milled as soon as possible to get the best lumber. Some logs are just prone to pitch. For me it is pine that causes those problems although it has happened on a few others. 

You might want to modify your lube mix. I have heard that many guys who mill pine use a diesel drip on their blades to keep the pitch off. Not recommended if your band wheels have belts though. I tried diesel once and it seemed to work but I usually step up the concentration of solvent in my water. 

I have been using Zep Heavy-Duty Citrus Degreaser at 6 oz. per gallon as a normal mix. Some use dish soap, some use windshield washer fluid, nothing works for all situations. On certain pitchy logs I just have to scrap the pitch off of the blade every few passes. It takes time but I don't mill pine very often so I'll just keep looking.


----------



## eldaneo (Jul 4, 2012)

Perfect. That helps!


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Pine Sol. That's all we use mixed with water. We cut a lot of pine too, never have a problem.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Pine sole, that's it


----------

